# Iron ore stocks performing strongly



## markrmau (24 January 2006)

MMX MGX AZR

Negotiations must be going well for producers.


----------



## stockGURU (24 January 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Negotiations must be going well for producers.




It certainly looks that way:



> [January 24, 2006]
> 
> = BHP, Rio Tinto Could Get 20% Boost In Iron Ore Prices
> 
> ...




http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2006/01/24/1308520.htm


----------



## GreatPig (24 January 2006)

What happened to IOH then?

Oh that's right... I chose it for the stock picking comp... 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

So now's the time to buy?  Is it too late?


----------



## tarnor (24 January 2006)

still time to buy caz hehe

ive got some in it for the punt .. prepared to lose it all.. although i doubt it.


----------



## michael_selway (19 February 2006)

what do u guys think of PMM?

thx

MS


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 March 2006)

I have read some really interesting articles lately from the news.google.com service when i type in "iron ore". India and Kyrgyzstan coming into the iron ore play aswell. We have a very interesting future to look forward to i think. In the short term, im strong on MGX and AZR as they have both been heavily accumulated and are still being accumulated. But of course, BHP RIO will be the big ones to benefit. BHP and RIO have both been up very strongly in the past few days, and BHP is doing extremely well on the london stock exchange this morning(up over 2.5%).
In summary, strong year ahead from iron ore again.


----------



## markrmau (8 May 2006)

Iron ore stocks doing badly today. Anyone know why? Whispers of further chineese attempts to cool economy? Negotiations not going so well?


----------



## markrmau (16 May 2006)

From ABN amro

"CVRD and ThyssenKrup agreed to a 19% rise in Iron Ore price negotiations last night. Both these
companies are generally price setters, as are BHP and RIO. A 19% increase is above both ABN AMRO
estimates of 10% and market expectations of 15%."

I hold mgx,grr,mmx,ady.


----------



## frugal.rock (Monday at 8:53 PM)

It's alive.
I couldn't find a better thread about iron. So here is.
Iron prices on the rise, hadn't looked for a while and noticed Fenix today so thought I better look.
Not iron ore price chart, but I don't seem to be able to find a regularly (daily/ hourly) updated iron ore chart.


----------

